# what where your test results?



## Krazy Al (12 Mar 2005)

This isn't really a questions but anyway, I was just wondering what you guys got on your physical fitness test, # of push ups, sit ups, time on the running, grip test...everything. I know all the minimums but I really don't want to get the minimum because I know I can do better then 19 push ups. I'm 16 and I would say I am in better shape then the average 16 year old, not saying I'm a big pumped tank or anything. I won't to hear what you guys got, not so much the females because you have different minimums but if you want to tell us go ahead.


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

Well I did 40 push ups, level 2 step test ,around 36 situps and 80 something in total for grip. I am 17 so if you get that you probably would pass   ;D I was worried about the step test. Usually I see people getting levell 3   :-\


----------



## Charlie (12 Mar 2005)

I did 40 pushups, level 3 step test, 45 situps, and 55 and 56kg in the right and left hand respectively.   I'm also right handed...go figure. Im 18 by the way.  Hey just because i did the level 3 step test...does that automatically mean i passed it???


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

you probably would pass it. Considering you beat me in all aspects of the tests and *honestly* i didn't train for the step test  :blotto:


----------



## patrick666 (12 Mar 2005)

For situps, is it still do as many as you can within a minute?


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> For situps, is it still do as many as you can within a minute?



yeppers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

last Unit PT test I had 71 consecutive push-ups, something around 50 sit-ups in a minute and I was 3rd in the Sqdn to finish the run. (cant remember the time).

For the entrance test, I really cant remember. All I remember is beating everyone else in the room in everything  ;D


----------



## Freight_Train (12 Mar 2005)

Pushups - 69
Situps - 61
Grip - 100
V02 - 42.4 (step test)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

Freight_R031 said:
			
		

> Pushups - 69
> Situps - 61
> Grip - 100
> V02 - 42.4 (step test)



Thiese sit ups were within a minute? Doing more than 1 pushup per second is pretty good...

Its not getting tired that kept my number down, but the fact that my torso wont go that fast. ;D


----------



## LordOsborne (12 Mar 2005)

when i went and did it, they stopped me at 20 pushups and 20 situps to save time. i'm not sure if the way we did the step test was different or not, but they started us off at level 5 men's step-test CD for 3 minutes and then went to level 6. 
i did 60 on my right hand and 58 for my left hand


----------



## Krazy Al (12 Mar 2005)

69 push ups, you must have been dead after that, one away for 70. I'm hoping to get about 50 or 60, I think I can do it, especially when your all exited because they're testing you lol.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

do pushups every night and you'd be surprised how much progress you can make after a month or so.


----------



## Freight_Train (13 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Thiese sit ups were within a minute? Doing more than 1 pushup per second is pretty good...
> 
> Its not getting tired that kept my number down, but the fact that my torso wont go that fast. ;D


Was at my fitness test last spring, so yes, just practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Krazy Al (13 Mar 2005)

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## J.F. (13 Mar 2005)

How long did it take you to get to the point of being able to do 50, 60, or 69 pushups?


----------



## patrick666 (13 Mar 2005)

As Shortbus said, do them every night and you will be surprised... I do 4-5 chinups everytime I go upstairs to my room... just get a routine, like 40 pushups before bed, 40 when you wake up... 

Cheers


----------



## Krazy Al (13 Mar 2005)

J.F. it probably depends on how fit you are, I just tried doing as much as I could and I stopped at 55, I'd say thats pretty good and I'll probably do better when I'm getting tested. I haven't really ever done push ups or chin ups, I've just been weight lifting for the past year or so, I use free weights. I usually do at least 20 minutes every day but I've only just figured out that lifting weights and doing push ups is a totally different work out, so I am now starting to do about 200 push ups a day, 100 in the morning and 100 in the evening(25 push up intervals)and if I feel like it any other time of the day. I've only started doing this a week ago and it's already getting quite easier but like I said before it all depends on how fit you already are before you start.


----------



## NiTz (14 Mar 2005)

I've done 45 sit-ups and the instructor stopped me after 48 push-ups, she told me it was ok.. I needed 19 hehe. I've been weightlifting 4 times a week for 1 year and a half, that helped me a lot. I did 65 on the right hand and 63 on the left, (I'm right handed) so that was good too. For the grip test, the best way to improve your strenght is IMHO doing fix bar tractions. Chin-ups are very good too. Good luck !


Cheers!


----------



## McGowan (14 Mar 2005)

you could do 19 sit ups and 19 push ups, it doesn't matter if you do more since, that is all you are required to do.


----------



## Baloo (14 Mar 2005)

I guess your fitness instructor wasn't busy, because anyone I have talked to, myself included, was stopped at around 20 or 25, and not because they couldn't do more. I question the point of the person giving the test letting you go to the 50's and above, if that is true.


----------



## putz (14 Mar 2005)

I understand it (could be wrong).  That the results on the fit test assist partly in the overall merit ranking process.  Therefore it would make no sense for the evaluator to stop you at 20 pushups.  When I did my test in Edmonton you did pushups until you stopped or the evaluator stopped you for poor form.


----------



## J.F. (15 Mar 2005)

As soon as I did 19 the proctor said "ok thats good". Same for sit ups. Seems like there is a bit of variation in people's experiences...


----------



## ab136 (15 Mar 2005)

Same happened to me J.F.!


----------



## jarko (15 Mar 2005)

Got stopped at 25 pushups.


----------



## putz (15 Mar 2005)

wow thats just f@ckin weird.  Me 2 of my friends all just went until we stopped....  Maybe they are stopping people and there not supposed too.  Anyone else here do there test at Edmonton Garrison??


----------

